# storing soap



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've begun to accumulate a growing inventory of soap. I'm wondering what is the best way to store it once it's wrapped and ready to sell? It seems like when I put more than one scent in a container, they pick up each other's scent. Do you folks that do craft fairs put all your soaps together for traveling, or do you seperate them, and what do you use to contain them? I have them in baskets right now that I was thinking of putting down into rubbermaid totes for travel. Can I use rubber totes that have airholes drilled in the sides for storage at home, or are cardboard boxes or something else better? 
Thanks, just can't really think of how I need to do this for some reason.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My bars fit into the large flat rate boxes in batches of 50, so I wrap 50 bars and label the outside of the box, and fill another box with 50 unwrapped bars. I sell nearly 50% of my soap to others who wrap and sell it as their own at farmers markets and stores...so I keep some of each on hand. Getting ready for christmas I will have at least 10 boxes of wrapped bars under my bed of all my scents, not counting the ones I am using right now to fill orders. It's alot of soap, by November every space in my house will have flat rate boxes hidden with soap in it.. Vicki


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

A friend of mine works for DirecTv and he saves all of the boxes for me. I store my soaps in those. I do store my soaps according to fragrance because like you mentioned, they do pick up scents from each other if stored together; that's been the experience I've had. I like the cardboard boxes because they are not airtight and when they breakdown, I can recycle them


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My bars are a bit over 2.5 x 3.5 x 1 and fit perfectly in baseball card boxes. I can fit 13-14 in a box.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh cool, I never thought about the flat rate boxes and I have tons of those! What a great idea....all the same size for stacking too. Cool, cool, cool. 
THANKS!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I use sterlite plastic tubs with latching lids. I can fit over 60 bars in a box. They stand up better to hauling to craft shows & market better than the boxes I used to use, and also keep dust and foreign matter out, which a folded shut cardboard box didn't. I do have boxes filled with aging soap all over though


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What I like about my system is that I can take a full box of each scent (doubles of best sellers if it's a big show). I mark the ends of the boxes with what's in them and the boxes stand on end in my tote. The soaps don't get jumbled up because one row fits perfectly in the box. It's super easy for me to find the right box to pull out and refill my display as things sell. My boxes have separate lids. The only disadvantage is that I can fit 15 boxes in a tote and that tote is HEAVY. I wish I could find smaller totes that were still tall enough.


----------

